# Anyone Tried the Char-Broil SS Smoke Tube?



## sjturbo (Jun 27, 2016)

Has anyone tried the Charbroil SS Smoke Tube as a less expensive alternative to other smoke tubes? I love smoked cheese and wanted to try.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 6, 2016)

Appears to be an inferior product to the Amazin Tube Smoker....  The AMNTS works very well...  I would spend my money once, and get the original....













SS Smoke Tube  Charbroil.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jul 6, 2016





 ..













SS smoker AMNTS.png



__ daveomak
__ Jul 6, 2016


----------

